
OpenSSH for Windows Sep 30 release (major release fixing keyboard shortcuts) - nailer
https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/releases
======
nailer
I thought I'd tell HN as this is the first release that's been workable as a
daily driver - arrow keys, shortcuts, history etc. all now work properly.

On Windows 10 or higher, you can install via package management.

If you don't already have Chocolatey:

    
    
        $ register-packagesource -Name chocolatey -Provider PSModule -Trusted -Location http://chocolatey.org/api/v2/ -Verbose
    

Then just:

    
    
        $ install-package openssh
    

And:

    
    
        $ ssh -V
        OpenSSH_7.1p1 Microsoft_Win32_port_with_VS Sep 30 2016, OpenSSL 1.0.2d 9 Jul 2015

